# this is a dog trainer



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

let me try this again


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

Yes he is...


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

Yes he is...


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)




----------

